# Receiver help?!?



## Boomtime (Jun 13, 2015)

Speakers-
*Focal Profil 918 Towers*
specifications-https://www.soundandvision.com/content/focal-profile-918-speaker-system-specifications

*Bowers & Wilkens PV1d Subwoofer*
specifications- http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Speakers/Home_Audio/Subwoofers/PV-Series/PV1D.html

Current receiver-
is an old Pioneer VSX-818V
specifications- http://www.audioholics.com/av-receiver-reviews/pioneer-vsx-818v

Have been slowly building up the pieces now its time for the receiver. Kind of torn what direction to go receiver or separates. 

I guess I'd like to consider an economic upgrade vs a bigger upgrade. What would you guys recommend in a sub $1,000 price range and then in a sub $2,500 price range 


Appreciate the help!


----------



## Boomtime (Jun 13, 2015)

No input


----------

